#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-27
<Horanche> hello everyone :D
<Horanche> ???
<Horanche> how can i contribute to ubuntu tv ?
<Saviq> Horanche, hey, did you see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tv/contributors ?
<Horanche> okay thank you Saviq :D
<Saviq> Horanche, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing should get you up to speed on building / trying it out etc.
<Horanche> okay but i'm just a web programmer and a good designer i think i can can do anything
<Horanche> i need ubuntu for test ubuntu tv ?
<Saviq> Horanche, yes, ubuntu tv will only run on a Ubuntu system
<Horanche> ok
<Saviq> well, truth is it can run anywhere all the dependencies are available
<Saviq> and Ubuntu is the easiest way to obtain those
<Horanche> :/ i can't download build-dep :o
<Saviq> Horanche, there's no "install" there
<Horanche> ?? what
<Saviq> Horanche, `apt-get build-dep unity-2d` will install the build dependencies for unity-2d
<Saviq> not `apt-get install build-dep unity-2d`
<Horanche> :D tank you
<Saviq> you're armored car ;)
<Horanche> i have exactly make this mistake --"
<Horanche> i test them on VirtualBox
<Horanche> but i've got a second computer which are used as media center :)
<Saviq> Horanche, for ubuntu-tv in VBox you need to disable OpenGL, 'cause it requires shaders, which VBox's OpenGL drivers don't support
<Horanche> saviq -> can i use your launchpad id or how can i make my own id ?
<Horanche> i've an error from linux when i want execute bzr branch lp:~s-team/ubuntutv/trunk ubuntu-tv
<Horanche> ERROR : Unsupported protocol for url "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/s-team/ubuntutv/trunk
<_Marcus> Hi! How do people test Ubuntu TV? Do they need special TV hardware?
<popey> _Marcus: we've mostly tested on the Acer Aspire Revo
<popey> but you can install the software on a pretty standard computer
<_Marcus> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-AspireRevo-AR3700-U3002-Compact-Desktop/dp/B00433SP6G <- That?
<_Marcus> So the TVs will have to be like computers?
<popey> yeah, those things
<popey> no
<_Marcus> Oh?
<popey> thats just what we tested on
<robclark> or on arm/omap board: http://rsalveti.wordpress.com/2012/01/16/ubuntu-tv-fully-accelerated-on-a-pandaboard-with-ubuntu-leb/   ;-)
<popey> because TVs are so easy to flash software onto ☺
<_Marcus> I've always been a fan of, well, I guess "Smart TVs" would be a name for them.
<_Marcus> Like those Google TVs
<_Marcus> Or the touchscreens ones you see on shows like NCIS.
<popey> ☺
<popey> i dont really want to touch my tv
<popey> its way too far away ☺
<robclark> touch works a bit better when the "tv" is on the back of the airplane seat in front of you
<popey> true
<robclark> hmm, but gesture recognition otoh...
<_Marcus> My TV is about 7.6 miles away.
<_Marcus> But when I get back, being able to walk up to it and browse the internet or do other things with it would be intresting
<_Marcus> I wonder how much touch screen technology costs
<_Marcus> That would be cool to make it work with Ubuntu TV.
<_Marcus> The future is now :D
#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-28
<_Marcus> What is the recommended hardware for running Ubuntu TV on a virtual machine?
<_Marcus> I mean, what hardware should I have it emulate?
<popey> 11:07:01 < Saviq> Horanche, for ubuntu-tv in VBox you need to disable OpenGL, 'cause it requires shaders, which VBox's OpenGL drivers don't support
<_Marcus> So disable OpenGL. Anything else?
<popey> I haven't run it in a VM, so I don't know actually
<_Marcus> Okay
<_Marcus> I'll just try running it on the default hardware in Virtual Box
<_Marcus> What is a "10' interface"?
<_Marcus> Is that touchscreen?
<L-----D> _Marcus, I think that means you watch from 10' distance
<popey> it does
<popey> sit back, remote control in hand.
<_Marcus> Where is the Ubuntu TV source code?
<L-----D> _Marcus, see launchpad
#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-29
<tiox> Figured I would come in and say hi.
<tiox> Question I am sure has been asked a few times already: Could it be possible, some time in the future when Ubuntu TV really comes into fruition, to install on a PC, then make the "TV" display the primary component, with other applications running in the background, and maybe with the aid of Compiz, deferred to the other monitors?
<tiox> Odd question, some clarification, could I define the primary display, and have the TV components of Ubuntu TV be on the primary while other applications go into secondary displays in the future, so, for instance, I could rock a television setup on the really big main monitor, with other monitors doing things like chatting and web viewing? Or would it be too big a strain on the system, even with today's ultra-powerful processors and vide
<repete> Saviq, any thoughts on whether the Raspberry Pi will run Ubuntu TV?
<popey> repete: we don't support the arm rev of rpi
<repete> popey, I know we don't now, because it is ARM11
<popey> we could, if we put some engineering effort in
<repete> popey, any concerns with the FPS of the GPU?
<popey> i don't know enough about it, but xbmc has been demoed on it
<repete> cool
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKhnoQMwjmQ
<Saviq> repete, AFAIK the biggest problem with the Pi is its lack of umph when it comes to CPU power
<Saviq> the other issue I saw mentioned was the lack of support for their video decoding HW
<Saviq> rsalveti, you should know more ^?
<repete> Saviq, huh... thought I head it did hw decode of video
<Saviq> repete, it does
<Saviq> repete, but AFAIK we don't have the drivers
<repete> right...
<repete> but Debian runs on it, right?
<Saviq> yes
<repete> So the code must be available
<Saviq> and actually the drivers part will probably be solved one way or another
<repete> I know ARM11 is a blocker as well
<Saviq> another issue is RAM, it only has 128/256 MB IIRC
<repete> Might be a good use case for optimising
<Saviq> that is wireless/wired /methinks
<Saviq> i.e. if you want onboard wireless, you only get 128MB RAM
<repete> right.  Was just reading that both now have 256 MB, but still that is low
<Saviq> oh ok so that changed
<Saviq> yeah, my unity-2d-shell has 117M residual now
<rsalveti> I don't think we'll support raspberry pi so soon
<rsalveti> we'd need to change quite a few things to make it supported
<rsalveti> if you want to run debian, you'd just need a way to have the video decode support working with qt
<rsalveti> either with gstreamer or using another proprietary solution
<rsalveti> didn't yet check how it's doing the video decoding
#ubuntu-tv 2012-03-01
<_Marcus> Is Ubuntu TV going to be a game system, or something like Google TV?
<popey> yes ☺
<_Marcus> Yes to what?
<popey> ☺
<jussi> AWW popey you confuzzled him!
#ubuntu-tv 2012-03-02
<kapare> #xbmc
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-25
<tgm4883> Does anyone want to take a quick look though the quick start guide the mythbuntu team has been creating for the tv backend? You don't need mythtv experience (in fact, it's probably better the less experience you have) We've completed the rough draft, it looks a bit long (29 pages), but the format is screenshot+blurb, so it's not 29 pages of text. I'd like some feedback if we need every screen+blurb listed, or if it's better for us to just skip
<tgm4883> to the screens that differ. pm me if you want to take a look
 * tgm4883 recruits mhall119 and jhodapp to review the doc
<mhall119> tgm4883: sorry, had to restart my IRC, what doc/
<tgm4883> Does anyone want to take a quick look though the quick start guide the mythbuntu team has been creating for the tv backend? You don't need mythtv experience (in fact, it's probably better the less experience you have) We've completed the rough draft, it looks a bit long (29 pages), but the format is screenshot+blurb, so it's not 29 pages of text. I'd like some feedback if we need every screen+blurb listed, or if it's better for us to just skip
<tgm4883> <tgm4883> to the screens that differ. pm me if you want to take a look
<mhall119> tgm4883: send me the link, I don't know when I'll have time to review it, but I'll put it on my todo
<tgm4883> mhall119, done
<tgm4883> mhall119, IMO, it's way too long right now, but IDK if it's necessary for it to be that long or if I can cut out the screenshots saying "skip this page for now"
<tgm4883> mhall119, so I need non-mythtv people to look at it
<tgm4883> thanks
<mhall119> np
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-26
<johnkjaer> I have just installed ubuntu tv and i do not get  unity-2d as a choise when i log in. I get ubuntu and ubuntu 2d. any fast solutions?
<tgm4883> johnkjaer, try 'unity 2d'?
<tgm4883> I don't recall if that is right or not
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-27
<johnkjaer> tgm4883> I can not pick unity 2d, it is not an option. =(
<ogra_> johnkjaer, its called "ubuntu 2d" in the wselector
<ogra_> *selector
<johnkjaer> Okie i am in ubuntu 2d now, when i open bash i get the icon in the bottom right but when i cick on it i get a blank screen
<johnkjaer> Okie i am in ubuntu 2d now, when i open bash i get the icon in the bottom right but when i click on it i get a blank screen
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-28
<Subhadip> Hi
<jhodapp> tgm4883, ping
<tgm4883> jhodapp, pong
<jhodapp> tgm4883, did you see this coming with bobweaver? https://plus.google.com/106122674051576198224/posts/1XLnRveUCy3
<jhodapp> tgm4883, is he really done, or do you think he'll be back?
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, that shocked me
 * smartboyhw thinks bobweaver is an excellent developer
<tgm4883> jhodapp, it's not a surprise
<jhodapp> tgm4883, he's been frustrated I know
<tgm4883> jhodapp, I don't think he's coming back
<jhodapp> tgm4883, that would be a shame...I'll have to write him an email
<smartboyhw> tgm4883 told him to join Mythbuntu (LOL)
<tgm4883> no joke, he's good at what he does and willing to write code. I'd take him in a heartbeat
<tgm4883> he's just really frustrated with this project and the touch project
<smartboyhw> tgm4883, so then will this be a you and jhodapp 2-man project (+ other contributors)?
 * smartboyhw is worrying about the future of Ubuntu TV
<tgm4883> smartboyhw, nope, I don't write unity stuff
<smartboyhw> tgm4883, uh!?
<tgm4883> by unity stuff, I mean unity code. I do write scopes and lenses
<tgm4883> well... scopes
<smartboyhw> But bobweaver is good at Unity
<jhodapp> tgm4883, did you see my messages?
<tgm4883> jhodapp, just saw them, I was on my way to work
<jhodapp> tgm4883, ah no problem
#ubuntu-tv 2013-03-01
<mhall119> tgm4883: CrestedNewt: I won't be available for today's meeting, getting UDS stuff up and running
<CrestedNewt> mhall119 - no probs mate - been a busy week. looks like bobweaver isn't here either
<mhall119> I think bobweaver is shifting his focus elsewhere
<CrestedNewt> shame
#ubuntu-tv 2013-03-02
<bobweaver> ping tgm4883
<bobweaver> Just to let you know I started porting all the myth tv libs to work as plug-ins for qml. so that the full frontal interface will be qml I dont know if this is a good or bad thing. But I am doing it that is all. At the rate that I am Rocking this I should be done in a month or so
<bobweaver> have a good one
